# Leaking Around Windows On 323Bh



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

We had heavy rains last night into early morning. Had my wife go inspect all the windows for leaks today while I was at work. Guess what, about 6 of them had water on the inside lip. I am beginning to regret my purchase of a Keystone. Now I have 6 windows that leak some water, a shower door that has gaps at the bottom next to each side of the rubber sweep that allows water to escape if you rinse off the shower door with the nozzle and an issue with the kitchen slide mechanism that bangs against the motor when retracting the slide(had gear box replaced last week but CW did not fix entire issue).


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Cecilt said:


> We had heavy rains last night into early morning. Had my wife go inspect all the windows for leaks today while I was at work. Guess what, about 6 of them had water on the inside lip. I am beginning to regret my purchase of a Keystone. Now I have 6 windows that leak some water, a shower door that has gaps at the button next to each side of the rubber sweep that allows water to escape if you rinse off the shower door with the nozzle and an issue with the kitchen slide mechanism that bangs against the motor when retracting the slide(had gear box replaced last week but CW did not fix entire issue).


if there is water on the inside lip, it is possible and also equally likely that it isn't a leak, but condensation from a high enough RH in the trailer and cooling from the rain to end up with the window or frame temp below the dewpoint. With single pane windows, fogging and/or condensation is pretty common if the temps go down and the trailer isn't ventilated. Or, since the windows are aluminum framed again high inside RH and cool outside makes the aluminum frame temp go below the dewpoint and you get condensation.


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

One window had a pool of water on the lip and no condensation on the actual window. I am pretty sure they leaked unfortunately.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It really doesn't matter who you buy from they all get the parts from the same vendors. I have not had a leak ever on any of the windows but have had plenty of condensation. Time for a hose test.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On another note, inspect the outside of all the windows and make sure that they were installed with the weep holes at the bottom. This should not be an issue for the windows that open vertically but the sliders can be installed upside-down.


----------



## Cale (Sep 2, 2013)

Open the step where the water pump is located&#8230;on mine, you can see light from the inside where the city water connection is mounted.

Cale


----------

